# 1.8t overheating



## chamilton83 (Jun 18, 2005)

i have a 98 1.8t with 95k kilometers on it. the thing is though, when i drive around sometimes, the temperature light comes on. the previous owner told me that if i unlock the coolant cap, the level comes back to normal, and it does. it's like when i open it, it releases a vacuum, making that psssh sound, then the level comes back to normal. then i drove around normal for a day, no light, and then today the light came back on today. what do you think it could be? could it be a temp sensor, water pump? any ideas?


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t overheating (chamilton83)*

Change the bottle first , coolant temp sensor wont affect the light only the guage . Water pumps are common too , good time to change them when doing the cambelt !


----------

